# Can't connect to IP but others can?



## steve-ere (May 27, 2008)

Okay so heres the problem... 

I play on a gameserver and it recently changed ips. Its new one is 67.228.245.027015) The trouble I am having is that I cannot connect to that ip. I try to add it to my steam favourites but I get "The server is not responding." I then looked on game monitor and the server is up. (http://www.game-monitor.com/search.php?search=67.228.245.0:27015)

I then decided to ping the ip through cmd and recieved timeouts so its as if my internet just can't get anything from the server/ip. I checked with the owner of the server to see if I was ip banned and I wasn't so I'm really confused why the ip won't work for me but works for everyone else. Another server of theirs has the ip 67.228.245.1:27015 and I can connect to that fine so here is my conclusion and question.

Is it possible that I am having problems because the ip ends with 0? Could something on my computer be blocking the ip because it has 0 at the end?

Thanks to any people who help 

So far I've tried:
Turning off firewall and AV

and also I have a router


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

67.228.245.0 is a network address. No device can have that for an ip. Only addresses with each octet a number between 1 and 254 are valid ip addresses.


----------



## steve-ere (May 27, 2008)

But everybody but me can connect to it


----------



## steve-ere (May 27, 2008)

Fixed it, my router's firewall was blocking the ip because of false smurf reports, I just had to block icmp ping and now its working


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

steve-ere said:


> Fixed it, my router's firewall was blocking the ip because of false smurf reports, I just had to block icmp ping and now its working


Do you mean allow? Just curious. 



gcavan said:


> 67.228.245.0 is a network address. No device can have that for an ip. Only addresses with each octet a number between 1 and 254 are valid ip addresses.


That would depend on the subnet mask. Not all addresses ending in zero are invalid as host addresses.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Suncoast said:


> Do you mean allow? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> That would depend on the subnet mask. Not all addresses ending in zero are invalid as host addresses.


DOH! You are right, of course.


----------

